# Interesting Website: Theatrelawyer.com



## gafftaper (Jan 16, 2009)

We were doing some research to make sure our college is fully ASCAP/BMI compliant with our music licensing and we stumbled across this website: www.theaterlawyer.com The guy is a theater and entertainment industry lawyer and has lots of interesting blog articles. Check it out.


----------



## erosing (Jan 16, 2009)

Can't get the link to work with either spelling. Did you mean Theatre and Entertainment Law?


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 16, 2009)

Oops... thanks. Link is correct now.


----------



## Footer (Jan 16, 2009)

Interesting. I know of a few accountants out there that do the same thing.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 16, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Oops... thanks. Link is correct now.




gafftaper said:


> ...this website: www.theaterlawyer.com ...



Care to correct the spelling of "theatRE"?


----------

